# Drivers License Renewal



## CarolPa (Dec 13, 2013)

I just renewed my drivers license online.  For some reason, people over age 65 are given the option of renewing for 2 years instead of 4.  Does anyone know why someone would choose this option?  What is the benefit, and why only those over age 65?   It's not cost, because although the actual payout is lower, it's $19 for 2 years and $29.50 for 4 years.  I chose the 4 year option.  I'm not going to get any better looking so I'm just being optimistic that I will still be here that long!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I just renewed my drivers license online.  For some reason, people over age 65 are given the option of renewing for 2 years instead of 4.  Does anyone know why someone would choose this option?  What is the benefit, and why only those over age 65?   It's not cost, because although the actual payout is lower, it's $19 for 2 years and $29.50 for 4 years.  I chose the 4 year option.  I'm not going to get any better looking so I'm just being optimistic that I will still be here that long!  LOL



Maybe some folks are considering not driving anymore after a certain age.  A two year option may be just the thing for them.

You really don't want my take on driving over the age of 70...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow... I think we are getting ripped. It costs $80 for five years up here.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2013)

I just did a 5-year renewal for $50.  

We have an option to renew online.  Then you have to go in for a renewal and take a new picture and eye test.  After that, you can do another online renewal in 5 years as long as you are under 65 YO.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 13, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Wow... I think we are getting ripped. It costs $80 for five years up here.


In Quebec it's about $85/year. The license is valid for four years, but they send you a bill every year. The $85 includes insurance for bodily injury. If any Quebec resident is injured by a road vehicle anywhere in the world, that person is covered by this insurance. It means a pedestrian or cyclist injured in a hit and run collision doesn't need to find the driver to be covered.


----------



## Breathing Couch (Dec 13, 2013)

i assume it has to do with eyesight


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 13, 2013)

I got a New Mexico drivers license in April 8 2013 and it expires November 30 2020.

What's up with that?  That's over 7 years and 7 months.


----------



## BoracayB (Dec 13, 2013)

I always laugh when I renew here in Philippines.
 Everyone is drug tested.
    Good for 3 years.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 13, 2013)

BoracayB said:


> I always laugh when I renew here in Philippines.
> Everyone is drug tested.
> Good for 3 years.



Hair follicle tested?


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 13, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I just renewed my drivers license online. For some reason, people over age 65 are given the option of renewing for 2 years instead of 4. Does anyone know why someone would choose this option? What is the benefit, and why only those over age 65? It's not cost, because although the actual payout is lower, it's $19 for 2 years and $29.50 for 4 years. I chose the 4 year option. I'm not going to get any better looking so I'm just being optimistic that I will still be here that long! LOL


It may well have something to do with the state of health the old person is in. We have to renew our driving licence at 70 and disclose certain medical conditions if we have them.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 13, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe some folks are considering not driving anymore after a certain age.  A two year option may be just the thing for them.
> 
> You really don't want my take on driving over the age of 70...



I'll ask your take when your 70. 

___________________________

I have to take the written test before my 70th birthday in a few days, although the last time I took it was the day I turned 16 years old. It seems strange they don't want me to take a driving test instead, but I'd be confident in taking the driving test also. I wonder if the driving test still includes parallel parking? A few days ago I parallel parked my big old Cadillac in a spot meant for a new Cadillac. Steve was impressed when we got out of the car and there were about 4" left between the front and back bumpers. I love to laugh at that car commercial with the automatic parallel parking. 
Everyone I know says that I'm a very good driver, and I think so too.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe some folks are considering not driving anymore after a certain age.  A two year option may be just the thing for them.
> 
> You really don't want my take on driving over the age of 70...




The same as mine!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> ...A few days ago I parallel parked my big old Cadillac in a spot meant for a new Cadillac. Steve was impressed when we got out of the car and there were about 4" left between the front and back bumpers. I love to laugh at that car commercial with the automatic parallel parking.
> Everyone I know says that I'm a very good driver, and I think so too.



Kudos to you!  I'd bet only a small percentage of drivers can parallel park.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I'll ask your take when your 70.
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> ...



Kayelle, I still swear you added 20 years to your real age (50).  No way you're 70.  

Anyway, there are old 70 yo's and young 70 yo's, Kayelle is definitely a young 70!

When I renewed my license it was good for 5 years, cost me $20.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 13, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> I got a New Mexico drivers license in April 8 2013 and it expires November 30 2020.
> 
> What's up with that? That's over 7 years and 7 months.


 
I think I figured it out.

It's a mental test.

To see if you can remember to renew your license after 7 years


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> I think I figured it out.
> 
> It's a mental test.
> 
> To see if you can remember to renew your license after 7 years



The MA RMV stopped sending out renewal reminders for drivers licenses some years ago.  Five years ago, SO And I both forgot to renew until mid-December.

This year we remembered and renewed on time.  Two weeks later we got reminders from the RMV to renew our licenses.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> The MA RMV stopped sending out renewal reminders for drivers licenses some years ago.  Five years ago, SO And I both forgot to renew until mid-December.
> 
> This year we remembered and renewed on time.  Two weeks later we got reminders from the RMV to renew our licenses.



According to my daughter, they will be reinstalling a lot of services that have been cut. It is cheaper to have those self serving services, than to have the personnel to handle it all. But they are cracking down on elderly drivers. They have to go in person to get a license renewal after a certain age. It is about time.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 13, 2013)

Breathing Couch said:


> i assume it has to do with eyesight




We don't have to take an eye test.  In 7-10 days I will receive a photo card.  I will take that to the license center.  They will take my picture and issue a new drivers license.  No test.  If I ever have to retest I'm in big trouble.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> We don't have to take an eye test.  In 7-10 days I will receive a photo card.  I will take that to the license center.  They will take my picture and issue a new drivers license.  No test.  If I ever have to retest I'm in big trouble.



Please let me know when you're on I 80.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 13, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> We don't have to take an eye test.  In 7-10 days I will receive a photo card.  I will take that to the license center.  They will take my picture and issue a new drivers license.  No test.  If I ever have to retest I'm in big trouble.


Then why don't you make an appointment with an optometrist and get a new prescription and glasses?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Then why don't you make an appointment with an optometrist and get a new prescription and glasses?



I think Carol means retaking the written driving test, not the eye test.  I may be wrong.  We have to take an eye test here everytime we renew.  I squint real hard and have passed in the past, but last time I did admit to wearing a contact lense, so I have a vision restriction on the license.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 13, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I think Carol means retaking the written driving test, not the eye test.  I may be wrong.  We have to take an eye test here everytime we renew.  I squint real hard and have passed in the past, but last time I did admit to wearing a contact lense, so I have a vision restriction on the license.


Oops, you may be right.

I would want to read the manual if I had to take the written test again.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 13, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Oops, you may be right.
> 
> I would want to read the manual if I had to take the written test again.



Don't know if it's the same there Taxie, but you can take sample written tests online. I took the four sample tests and got 100% on each of them, so I hope I'm good to go for the real thing. It's been a very long time since I had to pass a test.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Don't know if it's the same there Taxie, but you can take sample written tests online. I took the four sample tests and got 100% on each of them, so I hope I'm good to go for the real thing. It's been a very long time since I had to pass a test.



Last time I had to take the written test after my license had expired, it was a piece of cake, basic common sense.  I went into it cold, and aced it.  Trust your instincts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I'll ask your take when your 70.



There are young 70 year olds  and old ones...has to do with reaction times and mentation.  I have seen some 60 year olds that should not have licenses, but have them they do.  Scary.  I firmly believe in testing every two years after a certain age and I won't mind it one bit when it's time for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There are young 70 year olds  and old ones...has to do with reaction times and mentation.  I have seen some 60 year olds that should not have licenses, but have them they do.  Scary.  I firmly believe in testing every two years after a certain age and I won't mind it one bit when it's time for me.


IMO age should be one factor in whether or not you need a refresher test for driving.  A bigger factor is driving record.  There are 30 year olds on the road that have absolutely no right to be behind the wheel of a car.  If you have a certain number of moving violations in a defined time you should need to go in for retraining.  I'd be OK with getting retested every 12-15 years when you're under 50.  At 50 you should get retested at 60, then every five years after.  Makes it easier on family members when they are not the ones having to take away the keys.

One of our local TV anchors does a human interest segment regularly.  It's called "Real People, Real Stories".  This past week she did a segment on an 89-year-old taxi cab driver, "Aunt Dottie".  If you want to see the video there is only one link under the "Search Results" bar on *this page*.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 14, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I think Carol means retaking the written driving test, not the eye test.  I may be wrong.  We have to take an eye test here everytime we renew.  I squint real hard and have passed in the past, but last time I did admit to wearing a contact lense, so I have a vision restriction on the license.




Nope!  No eye test.  At least I've never had to take one yet and I've been driving for 44 years. I have glasses and I wear them when driving.  I can see without them, but can see better with them.  There is no vision restriction on my license.  My eye doctor tells me if I ever have to have an eye test for driving, try it without the glasses first.  If I fail, then put the glasses on and take it again.  

*DL*, I doubt if I will ever be on I80.  My husband does most of the driving.  Mine is limited to going to the store a mile from home etc.  Mainly because most of the places we go we go together and he always drives.  

If I ever have to retake the written test, I'm doomed.  I would need to read over the book, first.  I know to stop at a red light or stop sign, stay on the right side of the road, pull over for an emergency vehicle...you know, the basics.  And if I ever have to take a test behind the wheel I don't think I could parallel park or do a 3 point turn.  

*PF*, I know that my reaction time is not what it used to be, that's why I don't drive the highways and just stick to local driving, where there's one lane in each direction and you stay behind the guy in front of you and drive the guy behind you crazy.  LOL  I get nervous when it involves lane changing and merging.  I am definately one of the ones people are talking about when they say if you can't drive, stay off the road!  

It's not like it used to be.  When I was growing up you could walk 2 blocks to the grocery store and the same for the drug store to get your meds.  You can't do that anymore.  If they take away your license and you have no one to get your food and meds, what do you do?  Then there's doctor visits, too.  The older people don't like to give up what they consider their only tie to the outside world.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 14, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> I got a New Mexico drivers license in April 8 2013 and it expires November 30 2020.
> 
> What's up with that?  That's over 7 years and 7 months.



Beth - here in VA they changed the rules a few years ago and  got everyone on a 10 year cycle.  It corresponds with your age.  So at 25, 35, 45, 55 etc. you are due for a new license during your birth month.  Perhaps NM is doing something similar so it works out to that odd number for now.  When VA first started this change, some folks had to renew in like 2 years and others in 8 or 9 depending on their age.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *IMO age should be one factor in whether or not you need a refresher test for driving.  A bigger factor is driving record.  There are 30 year olds on the road that have absolutely no right to be behind the wheel of a car.  If you have a certain number of moving violations in a defined time you should need to go in for retraining.  I'd be OK with getting retested every 12-15 years when you're under 50.  At 50 you should get retested at 60, then every five years after.  Makes it easier on family members when they are not the ones having to take away the keys.*
> 
> One of our local TV anchors does a human interest segment regularly.  It's called "Real People, Real Stories".  This past week she did a segment on an 89-year-old taxi cab driver, "Aunt Dottie".  If you want to see the video there is only one link under the "Search Results" bar on *this page*.



Agreed! Driving record should be a huge factor in keeping your license...driving is a privilege, not a right.

I still can't believe my Grandmother was _sent_ her new driver's license and she couldn't even remember she already bought milk the day before, let alone how to get to the DMV.  Or my Paternal Grandmother totaling three cars in less than a year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> *PF*, I know that my reaction time is not what it used to be, that's why I don't drive the highways and just stick to local driving, where there's one lane in each direction and you stay behind the guy in front of you and drive the guy behind you crazy.  LOL  I get nervous when it involves lane changing and merging.  I am definately one of the ones people are talking about when they say if you can't drive, stay off the road!
> 
> It's not like it used to be.  When I was growing up you could walk 2 blocks to the grocery store and the same for the drug store to get your meds.  You can't do that anymore.  If they take away your license and you have no one to get your food and meds, what do you do?  Then there's doctor visits, too.  The older people don't like to give up what they consider their only tie to the outside world.



For me, it's a matter of acknowledging your limitations or _being able_ to acknowledge them and act accordingly.  I understand that older folks feel threatened by losing their freedom...but would they rather lose some freedom or cause an accident with injury and death?  There are services out there to help with getting groceries, medications and getting to appointments.  If you are lucky, you have family near-by to help.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2013)

I think that some consideration should be given to senior citizens having restricted licenses at some point.  Daylight driving only, no interstates etc...  I am fairly young and I impose those types of restrictions on myself.  I also think a shorter time between renewals should be considered after a certain age.  In New York we get a new license every eight years, that's along time for an eighty year old.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2013)

My point exactly Aunt Bea.  Shrek scares the bejeebers out of me now, I need a Xanax to get in the car with him.  He will need a new license next year when he is 68...add 7 years for the next one.  He might listen to me about restricting his driving.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My point exactly Aunt Bea.  Shrek scares the bejeebers out of me now, I need a Xanax to get in the car with him.  He will need a new license next year when he is 68...add 7 years for the next one.  He might listen to me about restricting his driving.



Maybe a brake pedal on the passenger side, similar to a drivers ed car!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe a brake pedal on the passenger side, similar to a drivers ed car!


No, no, no! Those driving teachers are trained. Having some untrained person using the brakes could be very dangerous.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 15, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> ...If I ever have to retake the written test, I'm doomed.  I would need to read over the book, first.  I know to stop at a red light or stop sign, stay on the right side of the road, pull over for an emergency vehicle...you know, the basics.  And if I ever have to take a test behind the wheel I don't think I could parallel park or do a 3 point turn.....


That 3-point turn depends a lot on the turning ratio of the car.  Himself swears my Sonata could turn around inside of herself!  Yup, he's jealous. 

Your comment made me think of this old bit from the sit-com "Taxi".  Cracks me up every time!What does a yellow light mean? - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2013)

The SAAQ (which is the motor vehicle department in Quebec) had an online quiz. I got all the answers right, except two where I chose "I don't ride a bicycle." Hunh? How can that be wrong unless I lie and how would a website know that?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 15, 2013)

taxlady said:


> The SAAQ (which is the motor vehicle department in Quebec) had an online quiz. I got all the answers right, except two where I chose "I don't ride a bicycle." Hunh? How can that be wrong unless I lie and *how would a website know that?*



Big Brother knows everything!  BwaHaHa!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Big Brother knows everything!  BwaHaHa!


Then it should frelling well know that I don't ride a bicycle. Sure, I have a bicycle, but I haven't ridden since 1994.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2013)

A yellow light means the guy behind me needs to stop!


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2013)

Here in Massachusetts, a yellow light means speed up and beat the light before it turns red. Just ask any driver.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Your comment made me think of this old bit from the sit-com "Taxi".  Cracks me up every time!What does a yellow light mean? - YouTube




I remember that!  That one was one of our favorite episodes!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 15, 2013)

The intersection where my street meets Rt 30 is terrible.  If you want to pull out onto Rt 30 when the light turns green, you have to wait for 3-4 cars to go through the red light first.  There are so many accidents there.  People behind you are blowing the horn for you to pull out.  If and when we get red light cameras, that should be one of the first.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2013)

Addie said:


> Here in Massachusetts, a yellow light means speed up and beat the light before it turns red. Just ask any driver.



I make a lot of people mad because I slow and stop when the light turns yellow.  I figure they can do whatever they like as soon as they can get in front of me.


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make a lot of people mad because I slow and stop when the light turns yellow.  I figure they can do whatever they like as soon as they can get in front of me.



Because my daughter works in admin. upper management for the RMV, she can not afford to have anything on her driving record. It could cost her, her job. So she stops also.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 15, 2013)

I hope my father stops driving.  He's turning 90 and I don't trust him behind the wheel.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2013)

roadfix said:


> I hope my father stops driving.  He's turning 90 and I don't trust him behind the wheel.



Call your Father's doctor and tell him your concerns, let the doc be the bad guy.  The doc can also call the DMV and the license can be cancelled.  It's tough but sometimes we have to do these things to keep our loved ones safe...and others.  I'm driving more and more, Shrek is a horrible passenger, too!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2013)

roadfix said:


> I hope my father stops driving.  He's turning 90 and I don't trust him behind the wheel.



Sometimes it helps if older folks know they have some assistance and options available to them when they give up driving.  We were fortunate when my mother and the cat stopped driving they made the decision without our intervention.  We sat down and went over options as far as having meds and other items delivered, setting up a schedule for grocery shopping, banking, medical appointments etc...  It also helps if you or others in the family can pick up the phone once in a while and ask if they would like to ride shotgun with you while you run errands.  We also found that taking her places she wanted to go without offering our opinions was very important, we were just the wheels, not the Mom police.  If she wanted to go to the liquor store or some such place we went and kept our thoughts to ourself, it was her life not ours.  It's never easy, but we will all have our turn, take a deep breath and smile!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 15, 2013)

Addie said:


> Here in Massachusetts, a yellow light means speed up and beat the light before it turns red. Just ask any driver.


Maybe the natives, but I don't...unless that jerk on my tail is so danged close my stopping will result in my getting rear-ended.   I tend to do the "10% factor" for speeding when I'm the only one around - posted speed limit plus 10% over.  But if someone comes up behind me *bam* I am right down to the posted speed limit.  No way do I want to worry about a tailgater while trying to scan the road for unsafe conditions ahead.  Or a speed trap. 

I want a nice sign on the back of my car, lit up with the touch of a button on my steering wheel.  It would say "I refuse to get a speeding ticket because you want to go faster".  When I'm Lead Dog I set the pace! 

FWIW, I also come to a complete stop at stop signs while most people around here just think it's an abbreviation for the full word "st*option*".


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe the natives, but I don't...unless that jerk on my tail is so danged close my stopping will result in my getting rear-ended.   I tend to do the "10% factor" for speeding when I'm the only one around - posted speed limit plus 10% over.  But if someone comes up behind me *bam* I am right down to the posted speed limit.  No way do I want to worry about a tailgater while trying to scan the road for unsafe conditions ahead.  Or a speed trap.
> 
> *I want a nice sign on the back of my car, lit up with the touch of a button on my steering wheel.  It would say "I refuse to get a speeding ticket because you want to go faster".  When I'm Lead Dog I set the pace! *
> 
> FWIW, I also come to a complete stop at stop signs while most people around here just think it's an abbreviation for the full word "st*option*".



+1
Little makes me as mad as being tailgated, and it's always by a younger driver. I use the left lane on a highway for passing only, and keep up with the speed limit in the right hand lane so there's never an excuse to tailgate me. Not only do lead dogs set the pace CG, unless you be the lead dog, the view never changes.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> The intersection where my street meets Rt 30 is terrible.  If you want to pull out onto Rt 30 when the light turns green, you have to wait for 3-4 cars to go through the red light first.  There are so many accidents there.  People behind you are blowing the horn for you to pull out.  If and when we get red light cameras, that should be one of the first.


You don't really want them to put those red light cameras. They make accident rates go up. They are a cash cow for government. The temptation to shorten the yellow light duration is too big. It catches more motorists and causes more accidents. The Danger and Rampant Corruption of Traffic Light Cameras « Commentary Magazine


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2013)

taxlady said:


> You don't really want them to put those red light cameras. They make accident rates go up. They are a cash cow for government. The temptation to shorten the yellow light duration is too big. It catches more motorists and causes more accidents. The Danger and Rampant Corruption of Traffic Light Cameras « Commentary Magazine



I agree.  They're a huge controversy in our little town, actually throughout the state, but the town doesn't want to take them down as they provide so much revenue.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> +1
> Little makes me as mad as being tailgated, and it's always by a younger driver. I use the left lane on a highway for passing only, and keep up with the speed limit in the right hand lane so there's never an excuse to tailgate me. Not only do lead dogs set the pace CG, unless you be the lead dog, the view never changes.


I want to be able to project a hologram of a car behind me. 

Quebec drivers are rather aggressive, but they seldom tailgate unless they mean it. So, you can speed up or make it easy for them to pass and they usually do - end of problem. When I drove in Nova Scotia, I found the drivers to very polite, but they didn't seem to realize they shouldn't tailgate. Making it easy to pass didn't help, and neither did speeding up. They also didn't seem to know what lane they were supposed to be in or who had the right of way.

I make sure that I don't tailgate and to come to a complete stop at stop signs. When I approach a "stale" traffic light, I repeat to myself, "stale, stale, ..." until I get to the "point of no stopping*" and then, if the light hasn't changed, say to myself, "Going through". Traffic lights turn red. It shouldn't be a surprise.  I hate having to hit the brakes hard.

*The "point of no stopping" is further from the light when there is someone tailgating, allowing me to brake more slowly. If someone is tailgating when I approach a stop sign, I start to gently brake further from the stop sign than if I don't have someone following too closely.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2013)

taxlady said:


> You don't really want them to put those red light cameras. They make accident rates go up. They are a cash cow for government. The temptation to shorten the yellow light duration is too big. It catches more motorists and causes more accidents. The Danger and Rampant Corruption of Traffic Light Cameras « Commentary Magazine



Boy howdy, that's the truth Taxi. The only two tickets I've *ever* had were at the same camera intersection, making a left hand turn on a yellow light.  Not only was the yellow light too short both times, one time the idiot ahead of me decided to slow way down once I was committed to the turn. I fought both tickets and won.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes it helps if older folks know they have some assistance and options available to them when they give up driving.  We were fortunate when my mother and the cat stopped driving they made the decision without our intervention.  We sat down and went over options as far as having meds and other items delivered, setting up a schedule for grocery shopping, banking, medical appointments etc...  It also helps if you or others in the family can pick up the phone once in a while and ask if they would like to ride shotgun with you while you run errands.  We also found that taking her places she wanted to go without offering our opinions was very important, we were just the wheels, not the Mom police.  If she wanted to go to the liquor store or some such place we went and kept our thoughts to ourself, it was her life not ours.  It's never easy, but we will all have our turn, take a deep breath and smile!



+ 1  This is good advice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 16, 2013)

taxlady said:


> ...When I drove in Nova Scotia, I found the drivers to very polite, but they didn't seem to realize they shouldn't tailgate. Making it easy to pass didn't help, and neither did speeding up.....


I've found the same thing to be the general rule around by us.  It's as if both bumpers are being drawn to each other by a magnetic force, being kept apart only 10 feet by a special energy field.  It is far too often I cannot see the grill of a car no less the license plate.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've found the same thing to be the general rule around by us.  It's as if both bumpers are being drawn to each other by a magnetic force, being kept apart only 10 feet by a special energy field.  It is far too often I cannot see the grill of a car no less the license plate.


I didn't find Massachusetts drivers were particularly polite. 

When I visited Mass in the early '80s, most drivers didn't seem to know they had blind spots. I hadn't brought my car, so I was usually a passenger and had time to look into cars. The only car drivers I saw checking blind spots were taxi drivers. I drove to Logan Airport from Montreal and back in 2005. I noticed a big difference in blind spot awareness, so they may learn about tailgating.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 16, 2013)

taxlady said:


> You don't really want them to put those red light cameras. They make accident rates go up. They are a cash cow for government. The temptation to shorten the yellow light duration is too big. It catches more motorists and causes more accidents. The Danger and Rampant Corruption of Traffic Light Cameras « Commentary Magazine




Maybe it would make people learn that yellow means slow down, proceed with caution instead of flooring it.  I am like a few others who slow down and stop at a yellow light.  I believe that the  reason people run the red lights is because they added that little buffer by having a few seconds delay before the other light turns green, and they know that.  Red lights aren't usually more than a couple minutes.   How much of a hurry are they in?  

We got slammed at our intersection when the light was green.  We put our turn signal on to turn into our street and the guy behind us was rubbernecking at a car broke down on the side of the road and didn't see that we stopped.  Slammed into us full speed ahead.  Never touch the brake.  Luckily we were not hurt.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 16, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes it helps if older folks know they have some assistance and options available to them when they give up driving. * We were fortunate when my mother and the cat stopped driving*




Is this him?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Is this him?





We used to joke about our mother and the cat driving.  My mother could not see and the cat could not stay awake!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> We used to joke about our mother and the cat driving.  My mother could not see and the cat could not stay awake!



LOL!!!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Maybe it would make people learn that yellow means slow down, proceed with caution instead of flooring it.  I am like a few others who slow down and stop at a yellow light.  I believe that the  reason people run the red lights is because they added that little buffer by having a few seconds delay before the other light turns green, and they know that.  Red lights aren't usually more than a couple minutes.   How much of a hurry are they in?
> 
> We got slammed at our intersection when the light was green.  We put our turn signal on to turn into our street and the guy behind us was rubbernecking at a car broke down on the side of the road and didn't see that we stopped.  Slammed into us full speed ahead.  Never touch the brake.  Luckily we were not hurt.


Once they install that camera and start collecting fines, someone figures out that they could collect more fines if they shorten the duration of the amber light. Drivers will start slamming on their brakes when the light turns yellow and there will be more rear end collisions. I'm not just jumping to logical conclusions. Statistically, this is what happens.

When I approach a traffic light, I decide ahead of time where my "no stop line" is. If I have not reached that point when the light turns yellow, I slow to a stop. If I am at or past that point, I continue if the light turns amber. I don't want to try to stop, when that is not the safest option. I do not "floor it" when the light turns amber. A traffic intersection is the second most likely place to have a collision. (Parking lots are the most likely.) I do not want to increase my speed and risk increasing the severity of a possible collision.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 16, 2013)

4 year renewal in office or online is $12.00 here in SC.

Online renewals can only be used every other renewal cycle. I can renew online next time because I had to go in last time.

Oh.....and i learned something last time.  Look up slightly when they take your picture. It makes my double chin look like a single chin.  I did not look up, so my double chin is quite evident on my DL photo.
Now that i know, I may just loose this license and go in for a new one.
This time I will look upwards a little bit!!!!


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 16, 2013)

I never care what my drivers license picture looks like because I don't expect to have to show it to anyone.  I would be happy if I had to show it to the slot attendant at the casino!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 16, 2013)

Why do people usually smile when they have their license picture taken?  I know I do.  But that is definitely NOT the expression I would be wearing if a LEO stopped me!


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a ID card and it has one of the best pics I have ever taken. Fortunately I had it taken before they put expiration dates on the ID's. So It is good for lie. No matter what I end up looking like. I showed my ID when I voted. The cop mentioned that it showed no expiration date. I told him it was because I was going to expire before the ID does. I think he is still giggling.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 16, 2013)

LOL!  Funny Addie!


----------



## Hoot (Dec 17, 2013)

Holy Smokes! I just checked and mine is up in Feb. I hadn't thought about it at all till I saw this thread. 
Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2013)

In this state, I don't know if it still applies, but you have a grace period. I am thinking it is one year from your birthday. But that sounds wrong to me. Any Mass drivers want to fill me in?


----------



## Hoot (Dec 17, 2013)

A few years ago, I was in Va Beach at the Guitar Center, picking up a few things. The guy behind the counter asked to see my driver's license (never have figgered out why) but he pointed out that they had expired the day before. When I got home, I got my sister to carry me over to the DMV to get renewed. Just out of curiousity, I asked the State Trooper if I had driven in, with an expired license, would he have ticketed me. He told me that if it was only a few days after expiration, probably not. But if it had as much as a week, yep...he'd have written me up right there in the DMV office. 
I gotta mark this on my calendar, so maybe I will remember to get over there by the end of January.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 17, 2013)

My current DL photo, taken a dozen years ago, doesn't resemble me at all.  I have a full head of hair in that photo with a sexy smile.  Today, I am bald, by choice, but my smile is still sexy as ever.
Renewal comes up next year and I might be up for a new photo along with a vision check.


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2013)

I should call my daughter and find out what the law is. She works at headquarters for the Registry.


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2013)

Hoot, I have know some very stupid folks who wait until the very last day to renew. Their reasoning? They don't want to lose a day on their present license by renewing too early. Huh? And then they wonder why we have such a bad reputation for drivers in this state.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 17, 2013)

Hoot, I am also wondering why the guy at the Guitar Center wanted to see your drivers license unless you were paying by credit or debit card.  We were in the grocery store and the woman in front of us wanted to buy a 2 pak of disposable lighters and they wouldn't sell them to her because she didn't have a photo ID with her.  It was iffy whether she was of age, but for lighters?  When my husband buys carburator cleaner and other such items in WalMart the cash register requests confirmation of age but the cashier overrides it.  It is obvious that he is over 18!!!


----------

